# Geht das? ADS - NodeJs/Red für HMI



## Kurt (29 November 2021)

Hallo,
möchte gerne wissen ob Folgendes funktionieren kann oder eine "Schnapsidee" ist:

Eine Linie mit TC3 SPS hat geplante 7 Subterminals als HMI.
Am HMI sollen Daten visualisiert werden aber auch die eine oder andere Eingabe bzw Tastenfunktion ausgelöst werden.
Zu Tastenfunktion: nehmen wir zwei Tasten Motor Tip VOR/RÜCK.

Es gibt die diversen Projekte zu NodeJs/Red mit Anschaltung an TC per ADS.
Habe mir gedacht, ich nehme
TC3 - NGINX - NodeXy -> JavaScript(irgendwas Framework) --> HMI mit Browser (abgespeckte Crome Variante).

TC3 + Webzeugs ist lokal an einem performanten Rechner und im Netzwerk sind nur die HMI Panels.
Frage: kann so eine Konzeption brauchbar funktionieren oder eben "Schnapsidee".

_Umsetzen würde ich das nicht selber, weil ich damit keine Erfahrung habe - sonst würde ich das schnell mal probieren _

Kurt


----------



## Guga (29 November 2021)

Du musst aber jemanden Dummen jetzt mal auf die Sprünge helfen. 
Was bringt mir NGINX in der DatenKette? Und wenn ich nach NodeXy google finde ich nichts ordentliches. Dafür sehe ich was von NodeRed, allerdings nicht in der Info-Kette.

Hört sich erstmals nach relativ viel Arbeit (Schnittstellenübergängen an). 
Bei Tasterfunktionen wäre ich vorsichtig, da Summieren sich dann mögliche Totzeiten im System sodass zwischen "Drücken" und "Fahren" gerne etwa Zeit ins Land geht.

Andere Leute bauen dann Ihre HTTP-Oberfläche selber und machen die Kommunikation direkt per ADS.
Den Nutzen von NodeRed o.ä. sehe ich nur in der "Normierung" der Schnittstelle, also wenn du viele unterschiedliche unterlagerten Steuerungen hast.
Guga


----------



## Blockmove (29 November 2021)

Node RED hat auch schon diverse Möglichkeiten zur Visualisierung.
Evtl. kannst du auf NGINX und (irgendwas Framework) verzichten.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 November 2021)

Wenn du NodeJs hast, dann brauchst du kein NGINX mehr, denn NodeJs ist auch gleichzeitig Webserver den du dazu bewegen kannst auch statische Seiten auszuliefern. Anbindung an die SPS dann mit z.B. node-ads. Kommt völlig ohne Node Red aus.


----------



## Ralle (30 November 2021)

Mal nebenbei eine Frage:
Ich würde mir eher wünschen, die Leute setzten Standardprodukte ein, ja, ganz konservativ etwas Fertiges kaufen und nutzen um ein HMI umzusetzen. Da hat man Gearantie, Wartung, neue Versionen, Support. Wer soll dieses ganze zusammengebastelte Gelumps (entschuldigt bitte den Ausdruck) in einigen Jahren noch überblicken und warten? Macht sich da mal wer Gedanken, interessiert das irgendjemanden?
Daten einsammeln und damit alle möglichen Statistiken zu füllen, ist vollkommen ok, denn die Anlagen funktionieren (hoffentlich) noch, wenn man das abschaltet. Aber HMI, Maschinenfunktionen, ist das gut?


----------



## ducati (30 November 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wer soll dieses ganze zusammengebastelte Gelumps (entschuldigt bitte den Ausdruck) in einigen Jahren noch überblicken und warten? Macht sich da mal wer Gedanken, interessiert das irgendjemanden?


Ich mach mir darüber auch Gedanken, so wie Du 

Also das ganze hat sicherlich viele Hintergründe.
- Selbstverwirklichung des Umsetzenden
- Unwissenheit über die wirklichen Anforderungen der Industrieautomatisierung
- jemand will sich unabkömmlich machen
- Änderung an den Anlagen nur durch den Umsetzenden möglich
- man kanns halt nach ein par Jahhren wieder neu bauen und verkaufen, wenn der ursprüngliche Umsetzer nicht mehr greifbar ist

Also ich seh das alles auch sehr kritisch, aber nicht nur bei dem hier konkret angesprochenen Thema.
Wer kann denn nach 10 Jahren noch ne TIA-Anlage überblicken und warten, wenn der ursprüngliche Ersteller da sowas wie Openness, Sivarc, Prodiag... oder diverse Möchtern-OOP-Eigenkreationen eingesetzt hat?


----------

